# Home visit needed Tallahassee, FL



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey all,
I need a home visit done on me







so that I can foster for Tess and get some of these guys going.
Anybody willing?








I might even buy you lunch.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This group seems to be in your area. Maybe they have a vol. who can do the home visit. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/tphar.html


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sent them an email.thanks


----------

